# The Annual Mothering Cloth Diaper Photo Contest



## cynthia mosher

Do you have a sweet babe in a cloth diaper you'd like to share? Wanna show off your little one's wool soaker? Got a great diaper stash pic? Post a cloth diaper photo to this thread and you'll be entered to win!

Three winners will receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. Please note that Mothering may publish the photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so if you prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread please place that statement at the bottom of your post.

Post one image per post but as many posts as you wish. Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel based on thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is April 9, 2012. US and Canadian residents only.

*Please note: The internet is not a risk free place. Your pictures may be copied elsewhere by others, without your knowledge. This is not a secure site. Please be mindful when posting pictures of your child, here and anywhere else on the internet. *

Here are a few photos to inspire you:














Photos source: Pinterest


----------



## Jaimee




----------



## MyBoysBlue

Above image is resized for faster loading.

High Quality Link: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i304/amandyg/High%20Quality/IMG_1586.jpg


----------



## swelldoula

my new stash!


----------



## HopefulJo




----------



## RStelle




----------



## leighsie




----------



## AKislandgirl




----------



## Colleen Thoele




----------



## SouthernStormy




----------



## AKislandgirl




----------



## AKislandgirl

A favorite pair of scrappy overalls- we love wearing covers as clothes around here!


----------



## mrscarpee




----------



## dida17

decided not to participate


----------



## AKislandgirl

Orange longies!


----------



## mccallstacy

Pumpkin baby!


----------



## mccallstacy

Water play!


----------



## MaerynPearl

I still crack up so hard every time I see this picture. "Do you seriously think I'm a COW?!"


----------



## jditrimares

Laelia, August 2010, 16 mos.


----------



## jditrimares

Our stash!


----------



## Angelette




----------



## bedheadmaestro




----------



## Colette Conroy




----------



## Colette Conroy




----------



## 195632




----------



## Crystal Whedbee




----------



## smomma




----------



## FirstTimemother

We took one photo each month wearing nothing but a cloth diaper.


----------



## blackbird13




----------



## DrBrockBaca

My sweet newborn in her Loveybums. They were a little big for her then!


----------



## ciaocourtney




----------



## ekiniry

Hollis at 9 months rocking the cool leopard print diaper!


----------



## DeeDreamsColors

*My daughter Adelaide Freelove waiting to take a bath with her Mama *


----------



## Diane Oliveira




----------



## madumlao

Lee at 7 months!


----------



## saoirse2007

*1 day old in mama made Katrina fleece longies*


----------



## miss_honeyb

Summer fun!


----------



## Kahlilsmom2011

My son Kahlil in his very first cloth diaper at just over 5 months old!


----------



## Kahlilsmom2011




----------



## Kahlilsmom2011




----------



## AKinAK

Here's the same set of diapers 3 years later. Gotta love how both my kids used the same diapers.


----------



## Paige Cornelius

My homebirth after 2 cesareans baby River, 1 week old. http://thecrunchymamacita.blogspot.com/p/birth-stories.html


----------



## AKinAK

Here's my first born in the brand new diapers. You'll see my son in the well loved diapers in another post!


----------



## Miranda Cassidy




----------



## Miranda Cassidy

My daughter at 10 months wearing a Hiney Liney (diaper made locally in Maine).

***Couldn't find the button to rotate this picture***


----------



## Breeana




----------



## Breeana




----------



## Miranda Cassidy




----------



## mad4mady

Here is my LO sleeping in a wool cover made by another MDC mama


----------



## Miranda Cassidy




----------



## Miranda Cassidy

Floating at the lake in her cloth swim diaper.


----------



## Miranda Cassidy




----------



## zenmother32




----------



## zenmother32




----------



## cynthia mosher

A comment about images was moved to Q&S where it is more appropriately hosted.


----------



## LiLStar

1 day old, almost outgrowing that dipe!


----------



## aangieb




----------



## heatherama

my twins at 4 months old, wearing wool soakers made by me


----------



## hamilka

My DD2 in a hand knit wool soaker. Wool makes the best covers!


----------



## heatherama

one of my girls in her fuzzi bunz, i call this pose 'the costanza'


----------



## Jennyanydots

Julian, 9 months


----------



## heatherama

my son in his fuzzi bunz at his 1 year check up


----------



## calngavinsmom

My commando little drummer boy Gavin Lewis <3


----------



## calngavinsmom

Happy happy Gavin Lewis <3


----------



## KendallCowles

Oliver at 12 weeks old in his Butter Bears


----------



## rtjunker

Isabel


----------



## KendallCowles

Crunchy baby


----------



## FirstTimemother

Fuzzibunz are not our only diapers! We have grown to love a few different brands including but not limited to: GroVia, Thirsties, and Softbums!


----------



## LiLStar




----------



## AlaskanMom77

With my third baby, I made the switch to cloth and haven't looked back since. Funny thing about this picture, I put it on backwards, but it worked for the picture, because he looks like he's pointing at the g saying, "Look at my new diaper!"


----------



## Awakeman




----------



## Awakeman




----------



## butterfly_mommy




----------



## Awakeman




----------



## BryMama




----------



## BryMama




----------



## rainface

grasshopper snaps BG 4.0


----------



## rainface

My sweet baby girl...out for the night 

bab


----------



## Tjej

newborn in a newborn grovia AIO


----------



## Trebor

Fluffy butts are the best...


----------



## Trebor

Hoot Hoot...He's too Cute!


----------



## Trebor

Mamas Milk...It does a body good.


----------



## Trebor

I'm not a Bum...but a genius!


----------



## sstarr124

Newborn Harper in her Woolie


----------



## KendallCowles

I was born today and in my first diaper, a Grovia


----------



## KendallCowles




----------



## KendallCowles




----------



## Dot-to-Dot




----------



## sporte91

Oh, my! So much fluffy cuteness in this thread!!


----------



## sheandaru




----------



## illumikniti

Melody - 5 weeks old


----------



## Stacey3boys

wool cover, handmade by me!


----------



## ascoggins

**

*Leia Juliet in Grovia's owl print *


----------



## Yivv

Diapers are also thankful for this warm March weather!


----------



## ascoggins

My dog arnold loves cloth diapers too :/


----------



## MommyMarshall




----------



## luluyogi

Zephyr age 3 1/2 months


----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## ShortyRobs

Here's my 2 month old little super hero sporting his Fuzzibunz OS


----------



## elah

One of a kind Purdue fleece soaker


----------



## Kathy Owens




----------



## Heather Mahan

Sneezing!


----------



## Traci D




----------



## franjapany

decided not to participate


----------



## karalynnskies

Jude at 4 months


----------



## militarymama4x

Fashion forward in daddy's tie, mommy's phone and zebra diaper!


----------



## jpotter1




----------



## anmllwyr




----------



## ckj




----------



## jtc77




----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## Kylie Olean

EJ Sorting diapers...


----------



## More Like June

.

*Showing off some AppleCheeks™! Our faves*


----------



## Kylie Olean

Naptime.


----------



## militarymama4x




----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## karalynnskies

Jude 3 days old


----------



## Kylie Olean




----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## karalynnskies




----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## endwood

Our little girl at 7 weeks trying on her Charlie Banana for the first time!


----------



## cricketdawn81




----------



## RichieAnHeather




----------



## RichieAnHeather




----------



## RichieAnHeather




----------



## CrystalClark




----------



## RichieAnHeather




----------



## CrystalClark




----------



## gardenbelle




----------



## gardenbelle




----------



## Amber Gueary

Josh, 14.5 months old


----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## GreenMomPhD

My second cloth diapered girl, Fiona at 12 months!


----------



## Beth-AnneGraham




----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## My3sons78

Captain America!


----------



## My3sons78

Fell asleep playing on the blanket...sweet baby.


----------



## stellabluz




----------



## mama1mama2mama3

Bunzuke Cloth Bumblebunz on THE CUTEST boy! He was fascinated with the Flowers..... How appropriate!


----------



## STEMmom

Always so happy!!!


----------



## kaycedilla




----------



## alikat16

*Snoozin'*


----------



## kaycedilla

Elyse Adelaide 4months


----------



## blessedmommy85




----------



## Jess DMS

My happy little munchkin, Aurora Rose!


----------



## blessedmommy85




----------



## HenAlexa




----------



## MamieCole




----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

A couple of things:

Please only submit your post one time. If you are a new member, chances are it got hung up in our spam filter, and we are approving posts several times a day, so it should show up shortly. Feel free to message me if you don't see it after several hours.

Secondly, I have posted a note of caution in the OP. The internet is not a risk free place. Please be cautious when posting pictures of your child, here or anywhere, on the internet. Pictures can be copied from this site by others without your knowledge and used for their own purposes. It has happened in the past. This site is not secure. This is why we did not ask specifically for babies in the pictures.

Thanks!

Adina


----------



## HenAlexa




----------



## Mary Humphrey

About 6 months old in a WoollyBottoms wool cover:


----------



## Mary Humphrey

A little over a year old - Sustainablebabyish wool pants (longies) :


----------



## lolar7

Max's first birthday treat in his matching diaper.


----------



## Mary Humphrey

4 months old in a Bagshot Row Bamboo (BSRB), a hand made diaper:


----------



## Mary Humphrey

A Bububebe birthday diaper, 1 year old:


----------



## rtjunker

Another of my little Bel


----------



## PinkHairedMama

AJ at 7 weeks on the quilt that her Gramma B made for her:


----------



## lefty33

The pile of diapers are clean.


----------



## emilye




----------



## emilye




----------



## emilye




----------



## emilye




----------



## GreenbankMom

Yes, that's an organic flat diaper. As old school as it gets and they worked like a charm.


----------



## Hupps92708




----------



## GreenbankMom

Gotta have baby legs to complete the outfit!


----------



## Gillian Haas




----------



## Tammylee016




----------



## charis4

Here's my triplets in their BumGenius nb AIOs...



and here they are in their GroVia nb AIOs.

Please don't copy these photos for use elsewhere on the site. Thanks!


----------



## kfranklin926

My 11 month old wearing my all time favorite diaper.


----------



## Kimi Ross




----------



## Vanadee




----------



## Amanda9542




----------



## Annica

My cute boy at 5 months in cloth.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys

Our cousin emailed a picture of his baby surrounded by boxes and boxes of disposable diapers that were going to be several months of supply. In contrast, we took this picture of our son with his small stash of cloth diapers that would last months and months.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys

Little pirate at rest.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys

Hand painted alligator on his cute little bum!


----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## sunwillshine

One of my favorite sights to see.


----------



## CherryBombMama

Victor, 3 months


----------



## Robyn Buie




----------



## CherryBombMama




----------



## Queenmom2006

"Mommy milk is still the best milk for me!"


----------



## Queenmom2006




----------



## Queenmom2006




----------



## mamareba




----------



## Queenmom2006

I love the one with the triplets! It won't let me thumbs up... I think bc I have only ever lurked and not posted.


----------



## Amy May

Palesa at 3 1/2 weeks old


----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## Amy R




----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## sara125

Before she grew into her diapers...



After...


----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## Jennie00409




----------



## islandmidwife

We love lin-drying our Fuzzi Bunz in rural Hawaii!


----------



## positivemovment

1, 2, and Coco too!


----------



## LiLStar




----------



## Whozat

Here's my daughter, checking out her brand new stash of bumGenius 3.0s.

She was 4 months old (now almost 3 1/2) and this photo was taken just a couple of days before she had open-heart surgery, so it's one of the last that we have showing her chest without the scar.


----------



## Lovin_Life




----------



## Metaluna

Sweet baby girl - Luna - in her BG Elemental!


----------



## 9to5poet

My daughter, chilling with the prefolds from our diaper service.


----------



## MTsolarcreation

Our daughter at 4 months old wearing an upcycled diaper I made her out of her papa's Big Sky Solar-Wind work hoodie. This diaper was created on a sewing machine offset by an array of solar panels on the roof of our house.


----------



## Shebasmom

Here's the summer rainbow! My neighbour LOVES 'diaper day' in our house on sunny days!


----------



## schmndy




----------



## trekkingirl

It's so encouraging to see just how many cloth diapering mama's are out there that have been doing it before coming to MDC. Before I found MDC I didn't know anything about cloth and had never seen a baby in cloth. I am glad that the trend spreads far past our community. We need to save our planet one diaper at a time!


----------



## Tamdow

*henry *


----------



## BrittsLittles




----------



## darcioshea




----------



## darcioshea




----------



## darcioshea




----------



## darcioshea




----------



## Simone Marchand

Playing in AppleCheeks!


----------



## N8tiveB

:The eco dipey cover or lil crap wrapper.
:Created by upcycling a felted lambswool sweater.
This bum made by mum.


Lil Crap Wrap


----------



## kellies




----------



## kellies




----------



## Meghan Carrigan




----------



## Mamasarahbean

Sensory fun on a sunny Sunday morning. The homemade, edible paint washed clean from the diaper cover!


----------



## Cassie Jacobs

My oldest really thought these were hats rather than diapers


----------



## Cassie Jacobs

Wish you could see the custom Star Wars cover he has on his bum lol


----------



## Cassie Jacobs

who says boys can't wear zebra?


----------



## cypripedium

Little friends on the beach!


----------



## MamaMayme




----------



## yinghaidi

[IMG alt="IMG_0024.jpg This is how I give my babe "air time" in the winter."]http://www.mothering.com/content/type/61/id/243089/width/525/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## RiverWalker

My little Monkey in his Baby-Kanga pocket Diapers....


----------



## Hethir Songstad




----------



## hillbills

Submitting this for my friend, Holly Jean: "Fishing for more GEN-Y covers!"


----------



## amayer




----------



## ENJAB

Accessories are key!


----------



## ENJAB

Water play!


----------



## ENJAB

Baby's First Cloth Diaper


----------



## amayer

Our son is 2 weeks old in this photo


----------



## Lori Reist

decided to not partake, thank you.


----------



## Lori Reist

decided to not partake, thank you.


----------



## Lori Reist

decided to not partake, thank you.


----------



## Lori Reist

decided to not partake, thank you.


----------



## ChicMamma




----------



## Xavismom

DS in some wool monster pants, handknit by me









Note... the date in this photo is waaaaaay off. That camera puts that date on all of the photos!


----------



## Xavismom

DS in a Whale Tale print Rumparooz.


----------



## Xavismom

DS in the EXACT same Whale Tale Rumparooz as the photo in the above post, but at 1 week old


----------



## yippiehippie

"World peace" at the Great Cloth Diaper Change 2011


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

Alden in his Mama made minky/organic cotton AIO


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

Rowan exploring in a bummis super brite cover and organic cotton pre fold


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

Rowan at the beach in his Fuzzibunz OS


----------



## My3sons78

Seriously, Mom? Another diaper picture?


----------



## mathvxn

Sporting a Gen-Y Universal cover.


----------



## vrclay

Decided not to participate.


----------



## adinsabba

hanging it out to dry


----------



## adinsabba

All done!


----------



## illumikniti

Embellished Prefolds


----------



## illumikniti

Melody's wrinkly feet, next to her cloth diaper


----------



## illumikniti




----------



## illumikniti




----------



## illumikniti




----------



## illumikniti




----------



## Bazile

Three days old in her very first diaper (Newborn Bummis Super Brite over a GMD newborn size prefold) getting ready to come home from the hospital.


----------



## Tera




----------



## iluvmyRaina

Who needs a diaper cover when you've got cute Fuzzibunz?!?!


----------



## pastrypuff




----------



## MTsolarcreation

I love creating fun, ecofriendly diapers for our babe's little bum so this pic is the portion of our stash that was made by me on my sewing machine partly powered by solar panels on our roof and many of which are made of upcycled materials!


----------



## emilye




----------



## emilye




----------



## emilye




----------



## MamieCole




----------



## MamaHavoc

Trying to upload a photo but keep getting a temporary error message. Any idea why?


----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## mjoy




----------



## Nicole730

I am glad I am not the only nut who hangs diapers up in color order on the laundry line!


----------



## MamieCole




----------



## MamieCole




----------



## HeatherB

My Judah with a baker's dozen of elbees.


----------



## crbyard




----------



## crbyard




----------



## Petka




----------



## edensmama

Best Friends!!


----------



## Jaimee

2 weeks old in Lil Joey's by Romparooz


----------



## MamaHavoc

Ten little fingers and ten little toes....and our favorite bumGenius diaper


----------



## KeenDoula

Lily is modeling my first attempt at crocheting a diaper cover.


----------



## KeenDoula

Fluffy mail!


----------



## KeenDoula

I'm cute!


----------



## KeenDoula

Ok Mama, this isn't a real flute!


----------



## KeenDoula

All the laughing Lilies


----------



## Thandiwe

At the beach for the very first time!


----------



## k8emc

we've entered that stage where bellybuttons are FASCINATING!!


----------



## MamieCole




----------



## stammina




----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## Nindae

My superman @ 9mos old. Diaper by Bunzuke


----------



## Nindae

Our Blue eyed Batman~ diaper by Bunzuke


----------



## sharon71

used wrong code.


----------



## Trebor




----------



## Trebor




----------



## Trebor




----------



## paulycat

My sweet little girl in her cloth nappies!


----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## Joel-Monica




----------



## koscira




----------



## Dulcette

EJ @ 8 months old, taken yesterday


----------



## therizabella




----------



## 63977




----------



## 63977




----------



## 63977




----------



## bethany1279

'Nuff said!


----------



## doctorerin

Getting an early start on his yoga practice )


----------



## Dulcette

Okay, I don't know what made me think this was a good idea (probably just newborn fatigue), but when EJ was two months old, I thought of doing a Meg a Roo's color wheel-esque spread with her. I took the pictures and never got around to putting it together, so I (six months later) just decided to get to it now. Because of this contest. Because I don't know where the heck else anyone might want to see such a strange thing.


----------



## missyfleming




----------



## missyfleming




----------



## sunshinedia




----------



## sunshinedia




----------



## Xavismom

DS in a Powder Blue Rumparooz


----------



## crossingcat




----------



## whitneyg

My little sweetie in her swimmy diaper at 8 months...she still fits in this same swimmy at 2.5 years old!


----------



## prosemommy

My daughter loves to help me with laundry....usually that means unfolding already folded laundry and handing it to me. She especially loves when I empty out bag of still damp cloth diapers. She picks them up and brings them to me so I can put them on the drying rack in the next room. As you can see, she LOVES to help!


----------



## 9to5poet




----------



## carmen358

Are you sure this is waterproof?!


----------



## carmen358

Rockin' the black baby kanga!


----------



## AEZMama

Jonathan....aka Crouching Tiger, Hidden Baby


----------



## Beth Albrecht

Love from Austin, TX!


----------



## linseycherise




----------



## jdubisar




----------



## jdubisar

Quote: Newborn DS in his Thirstie's diaper that I won from Mothering while on bedrest :-D


> Originally Posted by *jdubisar*


----------



## Monarchgrrl




----------



## ekiniry

Hollis at 8 months in her cool leopard print diaper!


----------



## susykins

Sometimes WAHM made diapers are prone to plumber's bum too!


----------



## sunwillshine

can't help but enter a couple more.


----------



## sunwillshine

Final one. Maybe.  I love taking pics of her in her fluffy glory!


----------



## susykins

cloth diapers can be used as swim diapers, but beware -- some will hold a gallon of water!


----------



## susykins

Blue Thirsties diapers to match Alexander's blue eyes. love it!


----------



## mgoldberg77

Enjoying the sun in her Rumparounds!


----------



## kbarsalona




----------



## kathydavid

Great shot! @Dulcette


----------



## Joel-Monica

Big Sister (15 months) Little Brother (3 months)


----------



## cb718

Siya - 3 months old


----------



## cb718

Siya - 2 months old


----------



## cb718

Siya - 4 months


----------



## owlgirl




----------



## FootprintsDoula

My little love


----------



## Erin Demers




----------



## BennyPai

*9 days old with a sweetheart wool cover*


----------



## BennyPai

*Top view of 9-day-old and sweetheart wool diaper cover*


----------



## BennyPai

Canceled this post


----------



## Rachel Warren

Annabelle 5 weeks old (7lbs 3oz) what a cutie she is (of course I'm her Mommy







so I am a bit bias)


----------



## Rachel Warren

Annabelle 5 weeks old showing off her cloth diapers


----------



## hannabee




----------



## mamaecho




----------



## larisalou

My son at 5 months after he learned to roll over on the changing table, his little hands were exploring the cloth diaper stash. Mr. Mischevious!


----------



## larisalou

My son at 6 months in his Rumparooz.


----------



## pumpkingirl71




----------



## Mamasarahbean

Love the cloth diaper/ baby legs combo!


----------



## lisadd

I love the leggings -- and of course, I hope she never loses her cheeks.


----------



## cynthia mosher

We have our winners! Congratulations to heartarama, AKislandgirl, and carmen358! They each receive a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate and a Mothering Sponsor Membership.

heartarama, AKislandgirl, and carmen358 - please PM your full name, address, and email to me and we will get your certificate and membership set up.

Here are their winning photos:

heatherama 



AKislandgirl 



carmen358 



As you can see from skimming through this very long thread, we got so many great photos! Thank you everyone!

We'd like to give Honorable Mention to MaerynPearl and Lyndzies for their special pics. They will both receive a Mothering Supporter membership. Here are their photos:

MaerynPearl 



Lyndzies



Thank you everyone!


----------

